# Coke billboard/Banners.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Today while at work the Coke guy was installing a new machine. I noticed him attaching the different labels on the machine for the buttons and on the table he had some extras, also on the table he had a small plastic compartment box filled with more of these labels.

So I asked him what are my chances of having a few, he said $2 to which he quickly replied na' go right ahead.
He asked what I needed them for then told him my reason, he said that it sounded cool and it brought back memories of his Strombecker set when he was young.

So here's what I got they are actually just a bit taller than the AFX billboards and look very close to scale. I plan on making billboard signs and also attaching them to some of the walls around my layout.
I laid them out and scanned them, here's how they look.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Mmmmm . . . Fanta.  

'doba


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a good idea. I have seen those everyday in our coke machine but it never crossed my mind. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a good idea! Bet those will look sweet installed. I save food packages for future billboards myself. 

Also you can find stuff by saving pictures off the net (Google). I size them on my adobe art program and then print them out on sticky back white paper. You can even customize signs for your needs with a little text added or make one up totally from scratch. 

Post some pics when you get them on the road please, Bob...zilla


----------

